# New to dwarf hairgrass..



## Briebob (Mar 31, 2010)

I have some dwarf hair grass in my tank. It seems to be doing really well.. its turned a nice bright shade of green but its not spreading. Ive only had it for 3 weeks tho. It occurred to me that maybe it doesn't grow well in gravel? I have very fine gravel so I didn't think it would be an issue but maybe it is.

Any suggestions would be great


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I wouldn't worry if it has good color. I have found it takes about a month for Eleocharis acicularis to send off runners.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

If it looks healthy I wouldn't worry about it, mine took about 3-4 weeks before it started sending out runners, now its slowly spreading.


----------



## Briebob (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome! Thats good to know


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ya mine sometimes takes a wwhile to take off..... but when it does it explodes with growth


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

if you want something that spreads quickly

get glosso...pygmy chainsword...dwarf sag....and quite a few others

DHG will fill in thick...but it just spreads slowly


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Glosso for me was a nightmare; it grew fast, but in only one direction, Up. Chain sword is good stuff, I have some of that in my tank too, and it does grow much faster than my DHG, but its not as "pretty", and I don't care for the look of it nearly as much as I like the DHG. I think the best thing to do with a carpeting plant is just stick with it, this is a hobby that's built around being patient, which is half the fun. No sense in rushing things IMHO, just watch nature take its course.


----------

